# Masking tape?



## lee63 (Apr 11, 2014)

Ive been thinking as ive ran out of blue 3m masking tape. Can you use normal cheapo white paper type masking tape when masking off during polishing? Or even insulation tape? Or am i just been a really tight B ha ha any thoughts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cheap white paper probably wouldn't stick as well and would likely peel off in strips or in chunks, I'd stick to the dedicated blue 3M tape.


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

lee63 said:


> Ive been thinking as ive ran out of blue 3m masking tape. Can you use normal cheapo white paper type masking tape when masking off during polishing? Or even insulation tape? Or am i just been a really tight B ha ha any thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a good price mate :thumb:

https://www.toolstation.com/shop/Pa...Professional+UV+Resistant+Masking+Tape/p30227


----------



## lee63 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks soul boy and jue, i was looking at the toolstation stuff  so might nip over to toolstation tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Jue said:


> This is a good price mate :thumb:
> 
> https://www.toolstation.com/shop/Pa...Professional+UV+Resistant+Masking+Tape/p30227


Now, that's worth knowing about :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I've got some 3M white stuff, admittedly it's not as good as the normal blue stuff but does the job as a last resort. 
Halfords so a blue tape too if I remember correctly, pretty decent 



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Once used the white stuff, took me ages to get the glue staining from the trim.
Not worth the hassle.
It reacts with water in polish, not very good.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Where's the green tape from that a lot have started using now?


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Caledoniandream said:


> Once used the white stuff, took me ages to get the glue staining from the trim.
> Not worth the hassle.
> It reacts with water in polish, not very good.


I had this same problem a couple of years back, couldn't fully remove the staining from the plastic trim either side of the windscreen. You live and learn.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Homebase painters tape 89p exact same as all the other more expensive stuff.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

3M automotive tape has a different adhesive than normal masking tape. You may find something similar, but it won't be the same. 


Don't use normal masking tape on single stage paint, you'll soon find out why. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Where's the green tape from that a lot have started using now?


I use green frog painters tape in the house when I'm painting. I rate it for painting though never triec it on the car so not sure if it's that??


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Green tape is Wurth Low Tack (usually)

There is some 3M green, but not sure if it's automotive specific. 

Edit: the green 3M I have is 3030, which is automotive tape

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://spautopia.co.uk/paint-care/automotive-tapes


----------

